# Basic Costs of Divorce?



## CJ.Love (Jun 8, 2014)

Trying to "back of the envelope" a divorce outcome in my situation - just trying to get to a very general ballpark of what to expect:

-- spouses earn roughly equivalent money (assume one is $125k/yr, another $150k/yr)
-- shared house/mortgage - rather size able as still early into the loan
-- combo of student loan debt - roughly equivalent 
-- other normal standard expenses - 2 car loans roughly equivalent, etc. 

I don't necessarily envision a long drawn out custody court battle so just hoping to get a handle on what I'm up against in terms of lawyer fees, monthly payments, etc....mainly bc the spouses have roughly the same income....I've heard it may be a general wash as a result of this, and that custody could be split evenly each month, given no extraneous factors (abuse, drugs, affairs, etc)

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

CJ.Love said:


> Trying to "back of the envelope" a divorce outcome in my situation - just trying to get to a very general ballpark of what to expect:
> 
> -- spouses earn roughly equivalent money (assume one is $125k/yr, another $150k/yr)
> -- shared house/mortgage - rather size able as still early into the loan
> ...


Depends a on the state but if you agree on all factors it can be pretty cheap. As little as $600 without children and you doing some paperwork I think. A 'cadillac' no contest divorce would run you like $1200-$1500 which you should do at your incomes.

If there are things you don't agree on, then the sky is the limit, or at least your net worth and income is the limit, according to the parties willingness to feed lawyers and fight to get their way. 

At your incomes alimony might not even be awarded in some states.

If the student loans predate the marriage they should not be common debt in most states.

In my state, two rounds in court over alimony and assets will run each party about $5k - $6k from what I am told. Add at least $2000 for each item appealed but easily another $5k from each for a larger appeal.

Good luck


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CJ.Love said:


> Trying to "back of the envelope" a divorce outcome in my situation - just trying to get to a very general ballpark of what to expect:


The state you live in can make a difference. But your situation seems pretty simple.



CJ.Love said:


> -- spouses earn roughly equivalent money (assume one is $125k/yr, another $150k/yr)


With children, you can go for 50/50 custody. If one of you work long hours and cannot have the children 50%, then a different split can be worked out.

Even with 50/50 custody, the spouse with the higher income might pay the other some child support.

Things like medical bills, private school tuition, sports, and music lessons are usually considered over and above child support. Both parents pay those in addition at a rate equal to their % of the sum of their incomes.



CJ.Love said:


> -- shared house/mortgage - rather size able as still early into the loan


Will need to decide who if either of you get the house. One of you might buy the other out of any equity. Or sell the house and split the equity. If one of you keeps the house they have to refinance it to get the other’s name off the mortgage. If it’s not refinanced in x days/weeks/months the house is put up for sale.

All other assets acquired during the marriage split 50/50.

All debt made during the marriage split 50/50 (except student loans).



CJ.Love said:


> -- combo of student loan debt - roughly equivalent


Student loans are not community debt even when made during the marriage. You each get to take your student loans with you. 


CJ.Love said:


> -- other normal standard expenses - 2 car loans roughly equivalent, etc.


Each takes the car they drive. Each of you has to refinance their vehicle to take the other off it.


CJ.Love said:


> I don't necessarily envision a long drawn out custody court battle so just hoping to get a handle on what I'm up against in terms of lawyer fees, monthly payments, etc....mainly bc the spouses have roughly the same income....I've heard it may be a general wash as a result of this, and that custody could be split evenly each month, given no extraneous factors (abuse, drugs, affairs, etc)


If you agree on every, or most, things; go to a mediator to have the paperwork drawn up.

In most states you can also get non-contested divorce packet on their state court system’s self-help website and do it all yourselves.

I did my own divorce in 2012. Cost me $135.


----------

